# (Drop)Sau am gehrenberg?



## Lörr (9. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal! Ich wollte wissen, ob es eine Sau beziehungsweise am besten eine Dropsau am Gehrenberg gibt.

Mir fällt grade auf, das gehört vielleicht eher zu Bodensee aber ich glaub wenn ich was von Alutech suche werde ich im Alutech Thread eher fündig.

Danke schonmal für die antworten,

MfG Lörr


----------



## bikingarni (9. November 2007)

Ja. Kannst mir ja ne Mail schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bordo (2. Dezember 2007)

apropos dropsau fährt ihr jemand mit so einem ding? ist die wircklich geil zum dropen?? die optik ist irgendwie geil.. ich komm vom MX und suche ein geiles big bike wollte mir ein demo holen aber jetzt habe ich die dropsau entdeckt und find die geiler und ist nicht so 0815 demo.... ich steh eben nicht so auf die dirtfullys und slopestyle bikes.... ride on


----------



## Lörr (2. Dezember 2007)

hmmm ich glaube hier im forum sind n paar leute mit ner Dropsau

aber was an nem demo dirt- bzw Slopestylefullyartig is wüsste ich gerne...
und ja jeder der was anderes zum aussehen der dropsau sagt hat se nicht mehr alle   also wie biking arnie gemeint hat... ich kenn schonmal eine person mit einer, weiß aber nicht ob der im ibc-forum angemeldet ist... kann ich aber mal fragen wenn der sich mal melden würde


----------



## bordo (2. Dezember 2007)

ich meine nicht dass das demo eine slopestyle bike ist sondern nur das es so viele bikes gibt wo eifach magersüchtig aussehen gegen eine dropsau und das demo war einfach meine erste wahl in sachen big bike und jetzt hab ich die dropsau entdeckt big big big bike..
möchte nur paar info zur dropsau bevor ich "viel" geld ausgebe...
ride on


----------



## Lörr (2. Dezember 2007)

hmmm vielleicht is in ner alten Freeride oder MTBR zeitschrift n Test von dem gerät... wenn irgendwer nen test haben sollte, bitte einscannen und hochladen


----------



## rsu (3. Dezember 2007)

mach am besten mal nen eigenen Fred zu auf und such mal ein wenig im Alutech Forum bzgl Dropsau


----------



## Lörr (11. Dezember 2007)

Der titel müsste geändert werdern, interessiere mich jetzt mehr für den keiler... saß vorkurzem im englischunterricht, hab , da wir einen langweiligen mit fehlern in ton und bild behafteten film ansahen hab ich nach draußen geguckt... in dem moment fuhr ein dormantgrüner keiler mit weißer 888 WC vorbei. Hab den leider nicht mehr erwischt, wollte mal testsitzen und testfahren... aber waren noch 10 minuten bis stundenende, da war der schon weg... lange rede kurzer sinn:

weiß wer wer das ist und wie man den erreichen kann?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. Dezember 2007)

dormantgrüner Keiler:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300358


----------



## Lörr (11. Dezember 2007)

Inwiefern soll mir das helfen? Ich suche nicht irgendeinen dormantgrünen Keiler, ich will wissen wer das is der hier in Markdorf mit nem Keiler rumgurkt... oder glaubst du das das Elfride ist?


----------

